# Schneider 350-375



## Hellreaper (11. Juli 2008)

hi ahb folgendes prob. ich bin bei 350 angekommen und hab nur noch eine sache die farbig is und zwar schattenstoff (gelb)

aber es is mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer mit schattenstoff zu skillen =) 

gibt es nich irgendwelche formeln wo ich mit magieerfüllte netherstoff ballen skillen kann ^^( hab noch 40 oder 50 in bank)


----------



## Nohnix (15. Juli 2008)

Hey Hellreaper!

Ich konnte meinen Skill durch die Netherstoff-Ausrüstung erhöhen und habe die letzten 5 Punkte mit Magieerfüllter Netherstoffrobe gemacht.

Die Rezepte hierfür findest du in Thrallmar und im Unteren Viertel, jeweils beim Schneiderbedarfs-Händler.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir hiermit weiterhelfen konnte.

happy tailoring, Nohnix


----------



## Hellreaper (15. Juli 2008)

yop ty habs jetzt auf max 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nightline (17. Juli 2008)

bekommst auch beim seherstützpunkt im schattenmondtal magieerfüllte ... rezepte, die kosten 2-3 g oder so


----------



## Gnomthebest (17. Juli 2008)

beim trash in arka/mecha/bota droppen folgende rezepte

mit diesen zu skillen ist um einiges billiger als mit den magieerfüllten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ARKA 350




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  MECHA 360




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BOTA 370


----------

